# Water Bills



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Does anybody know how to work out what we are being charge for?. We can read the meter for amount of water used but we seem to get charged lots of extras that don't make any sense:confused2:
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevelin said:


> Does anybody know how to work out what we are being charge for?. We can read the meter for amount of water used but we seem to get charged lots of extras that don't make any sense:confused2:
> Thanks


what are the bits you don't understand - what are the 'extras' called?


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> what are the bits you don't understand - what are the 'extras' called?


Hi Thanks for getting back so quick have attached copy of account ( I think)????


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

stevelin said:


> Hi Thanks for getting back so quick have attached copy of account ( I think)????


trying again


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You've got sewage disposal (alcantarillado) and rubbish collection (basura) on there as well. In some places these are billed separately.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevelin said:


> trying again


I've hidden the attachment........not a great idea to put your address on a public, international forum 


I'll have a look & get back to you


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks missed that one thought I'd hidden all the important bits


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> You've got sewage disposal (alcantarillado) and rubbish collection (basura) on there as well. In some places these are billed separately.


yes - they are on there too, so that explains two sections

he's also paying a _cuota variable_ or variable fee to the Ayuntamiento - seperate to the basura & sewage - I don't know what that's for (our bills are water only) but that's the highest figure on the bill!! It seems to be an annual charge for something - _tarifas publicas_ - so your 'council tax'

and another fee for _canon autonómico de depuración_ - purification of the water


stevelin - is this a bill for the whole year as it seems to be?


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

No the bill is for 3 months (89 days ) May -August 2011.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevelin said:


> No the bill is for 3 months (89 days ) May -August 2011.


so it is!!!

the water readings do seem to be fine - I think the other charges are annual - they certainly all say _Año Deuda 2011_ 

is this the first bill you've had?

I think you rent, don't you? - it's unusual for a tenant to pay all these other charges unless it specifically says so in the contract


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

No we own our house. Our bills are always late and about the same but just wondering what all the charges are for I understand the rubbish and sewage. Cant seem to find out anything about the different tariffs. as we seem to be on tariff E


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevelin said:


> No we own our house. Our bills are always late and about the same but just wondering what all the charges are for I understand the rubbish and sewage. Cant seem to find out anything about the different tariffs. as we seem to be on tariff E


hopefully someone else in your area will know - Alhhaurin de la Torre

where I live we get our water from a local water company - there is a fee for the purification & the sewage - but all these other things are billed seperately by the Ayuntamiento - & as we rent, the landlord deals with them 


(I'm sure the charges are covered by our rent though )


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We pay the sewage and water purification annually at the same time as the IBI. It´s about €150.

The metered water supply is billed every two months, along with basura.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> We pay the sewage and water purification annually at the same time as the IBI. It´s about €150.
> 
> The metered water supply is billed every two months, along with basura.


that would seem to fit with the charges on the bill


why all the regoins can't do these things the same way is beyond me...........but then this IS Spain!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We usually get billed every three months by Aguagest but haven't had a bill since June....


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

We've just had a bill from Aguagest, for July and August 
_I have to say that all is now explained_...it's a new Computer!!! 
Nice new headings, layout and everything. (' spect they've just been getting used to it! ).:eyebrows:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

country boy said:


> We've just had a bill from Aguagest, for July and August
> _I have to say that all is now explained_...it's a new Computer!!!
> Nice new headings, layout and everything. (' spect they've just been getting used to it! ).:eyebrows:


Ah.....but was your bill accurate...i.e. more or less as you expected?
I'm dreading getting a bill for 2000 euros or more because of a 'computer error'.....


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

We are billed for water (metered), sewage and basura on the same bill every three months. Last bill was over 500 Euros of which 300 was for collection of basura. There is no bin within carrying distance of our place so it has to go in the car so we usually take it straight to the punto limpio which we drive past a couple of times per week. Not getting much for our 300 Euros are we?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jimenato said:


> We are billed for water (metered), sewage and basura on the same bill every three months. Last bill was over 500 Euros of which 300 was for collection of basura. There is no bin within carrying distance of our place so it has to go in the car so we usually take it straight to the punto limpio which we drive past a couple of times per week. Not getting much for our 300 Euros are we?


Isn't the law for rural areas something along the lines of 'if there is no bin within 500m then the basura charge is reduced to a nominal amount ' ?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Ah.....but was your bill accurate...i.e. more or less as you expected?
> I'm dreading getting a bill for 2000 euros or more because of a 'computer error'.....


Err...actually it was!! €9.34! The last one was erroneous however, way over, but, "swings and roundabouts", it always works out right in the end...._*Spain innit *_


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Isn't the law for rural areas something along the lines of 'if there is no bin within 500m then the basura charge is reduced to a nominal amount ' ?


Could be, but our nearest bin is nearer than that but too far to carry heavy bags every night.


----------

